# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  ASUS làm điện thoại Zenfone 2 bộ nhớ trong 256 GB - ngang máy tính

## anhvan

ngay trong những ngày đầu năm 2015, *asus* đã khiến cả giới công nghệ phải bất ngờ khi tung ra chiếc smartphone *zenfone 2* với cấu hình cao cấp và thiết kế xào nấu từ các siêu phẩm. đặc biệt, điểm nhấn của loạt *zenfone 2* hiện nay chính là giá bán cực kì phải chăng, phù hợp với túi tiền của người dùng phổ thông.

tiếp nối những thành công của những thế hệ *zenfone* hiện hành, có thể vào tháng 9 tới, *asus* sẽ tiếp tục khiến cả thế giới phải trầm trồ với chiếc *zenfone* có bộ nhớ lên tới 256 gb, tương đương với một chiếc máy tính xách tay. thậm chí, so với iphone 16 gb của apple, dung lượng bộ nhớ của chiếc *zenfone* này gấp tới 16 lần.

​nguồn tin từ theverge cho biết, đây là phiên bản *zenfone 2 deluxe special edition* được nhà sản xuất đài loan công bố tại brazil. được biết, động lực lớn nhất khiến* asus* quyết làm điện thoại bộ nhớ trong ngang máy tính chính là đáp ứng nhu cầu lưu trữ di động hiện nay của người dùng.

về cấu hình, *zenfone 2 deluxe special edition* sẽ trang bị màn hình kích thước 5,5 inch, độ phân giải full hd, tích hợp vi xử lý intel atom 64 bit z3580 tốc độ 2,5 ghz, ram 4 gb, camera chính ở mặt sau 13 mp, camera phụ ở mặt trước 5mp, hỗ trợ 2 sim và mạng 4g lte cat 6.



​ngoài ra, với phiên bản đặc biệt này, *asus* vẫn trang bị thêm khe cắm thẻ nhớ microsd để người dùng có thể mở rộng thêm 128 gb cho model này. như vậy, tối đa, *zenfone 2 deluxe special edition* có thể lưu trữ tới 384 gb, biến tương lai smartphone thay thế laptop ngày càng gần hơn bao giờ hết.

dự kiến, nhà sản xuất đài loan sẽ tung ra *zenfone 2 deluxe special edition* vào tháng 9 tới, đáng tiếc là giá bán của máy hiện vẫn chưa được tiết lộ.

*theo genk*​

----------


## trqdzung

*trả lời: asus làm điện thoại zenfone 2 bộ nhớ trong 256 gb - ngang máy tính*

tui xài iphone4 32gb còn dùng chưa hết nữa @@ con này 256gb xài kiểu gì cho hết >.<

----------


## tranglee899

*trả lời: asus làm điện thoại zenfone 2 bộ nhớ trong 256 gb - ngang máy tính*

phim trưởng, game, software... rất nhiều thứ cần lưu trữ đấy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] tương lai sau này, bạn ko cần dùng laptop mà dùng điện thoại để lưu trữ dữ liệu thỏa mái hơn, nhẹ tay hơn. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

